# I know it hit 90 degrees last week, but.....let's talk some ice fishin!



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Just thought I would get it started. Summer is too long!

I'm prayin for the lakes to start locking up soooon.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

90 degree days make me think of ice all the more(not a summer person). If it stayed spring or fall for 3 seasons, that would be fine with me.

Bring on the ice and get rid of this hot crap.

Harry


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

ficious said:


> 90 degree days make me think of ice all the more(not a summer person). If it stayed spring or fall for 3 seasons, that would be fine with me.
> 
> Bring on the ice and get rid of this hot crap.
> 
> Harry


 
I'd say I'm in the same boat...but I hardly ever fish out of one.

I lost one of my favorite little crappie lakes to a winter kill 2 seasons ago. I took the canoe out to the other day though, and I think it might make a bit of a come back this winter. Keepin my fingers crossed.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

I'm with you guys on the hot weather...hate it.....I'm ready for some ice..


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

I like ICE in my drinks. Does that count?:lol:


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

ridgewalker said:


> I like ICE in my drinks. Does that count?:lol:


 
If the ice cubes in your drinks are big enough to spud a 10 inch whole threw and drop a jig in....you might be a *******:lol:


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

skulldugary said:


> I'm with you guys on the hot weather...hate it.....I'm ready for some ice..


Me to. I like to go outside and NOT get attacked by mosquitoes and deerflys. There are no Mosquitoes or deerflys in ice fishing but then again there are some good things about summer. Scantly clad women, Tigers baseball and scantly clad women. Thats about the only three things that I can think of.

Oh yeah, I dont have to cut the grass in the winter, I have more time to fish.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Bring on some more 90+ days but early ice.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

blood trail said:


> If the ice cubes in your drinks are big enough to spud a 10 inch whole threw and drop a jig in....you might be a *******:lol:


Now that is a great post!:lol: I have lived for ice fishing and have caught many fish that way but I can no longer get on the ice without help. The bugs are a major pain this time of year especially when I have to swat them with my cane:lol:.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

If you can make it down to LSC, I'd help you out. I fish mostly canals for gills. A very short walk most days.

Harry


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

ridgewalker said:


> Now that is a great post!:lol: I have lived for ice fishing and have caught many fish that way but I can no longer get on the ice without help. The bugs are a major pain this time of year especially when I have to swat them with my cane:lol:.


I would be glad to go out with you and lend a hand! You wont even need to bring any gear. Just come out and enjoy yourself!

You might have to clean your own fish though

I noticed your in Northern MI...I have a small group of guy's that get together every year and set tip-ups and do some jigging for pike on Fletcher's. Allway's a good time!!! The fish have been running a bit small the last couple of years and even a little slower than in years past. Last year we got the trip planned a little to late IMO and the bite was a bit slow. We still got on about 10-12 a day, but most were either just under or barely leagal. If your near there and interested give me a pm and I will get back with you.


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

I guess it's too early for most of us to think about hitting the hardwater ehh?:sad:


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

I've heard that some people stop thinking about it, but I'm sure I don't know any of them. 

Harry


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Ya, it's ussually a toss up for me between ice fishing and deer hunting. I can't stop thinking about either of them all year long!!!!

I still need to get on the ball here and get some of your jigs in my box's.
From what I've seen on here and your site...I like them!!!


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

We have a Meijer Thrifty Outlet on the NW of Grand Rapids. After all the stuff has been in the store on clearance for awhile, they ship it off there. I found ice jigs, 5 and 10 in package for 75 cents. Just thought I'd drop that line if anyone was in the area.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Always thinking of ice up here on da bay! I like the ice in drinks too. Are you obsessed when your dropping stuff in your drink, and jigging for it between the cubes with a string and paper clip.:lol:


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Ralph Smith said:


> Always thinking of ice up here on da bay! I like the ice in drinks too. Are you obsessed when your dropping stuff in your drink, and jigging for it between the cubes with a string and paper clip.:lol:


 
How's the bite:lol:


----------



## Dantana (Dec 3, 2009)

blood trail said:


> Y
> I still need to get on the ball here and get some of your jigs in my box's.
> From what I've seen on here and your site...I like them!!!


You wont be disappointed with Harry's jigs. I always have at least one tied on my jigging rod when Im out fishing on the Bay. Walleye, perch, lakers, whitefish....they all love 'em!


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Does it count if I put new blades on the lazer and put the X67 on charge
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3rd_geer (Dec 21, 2009)

I just had the shanty out today to put new runners on the bottom of the sled, that got me missing the ice real bad.


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

I too am ready for the ice, at least in the winter I don't have to worry about the waves or dirty water screwing up my fishing.

Joe


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Time to share a dirty little secret.........*I use ice jigs all year*........there I said it!

Harry


----------



## 3rd_geer (Dec 21, 2009)

We fish with vexilars and our ice poles from a boat most of the year. Its good practice for first ice.


----------



## grizzly (Dec 11, 2000)

My daughter is already asking when do I think there will be safe ice to get on. She and I spent some really quality time out on saginaw bay and a few of the local lakes. She has saved up enough money from cutting yards and doing odd jobs to buy herself a vex and a shanty. She is a fishing fool and loves to catch eye's on the bay. She is 13 and all she wants to do is fish.

Grizzly.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

grizzly said:


> My daughter is already asking when do I think there will be safe ice to get on. She and I spent some really quality time out on saginaw bay and a few of the local lakes. She has saved up enough money from cutting yards and doing odd jobs to buy herself a vex and a shanty. She is a fishing fool and loves to catch eye's on the bay. She is 13 and all she wants to do is fish.
> 
> Grizzly.


Be a good dad and show her a X67 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Glad to see some action here! Good to hear from y'all.

I was up to the Rifle River State Campround this past week(I HATE staying in a campground!!!!!!). Anyways....dont know if any of ya have been there but it is nice and there are several very clean, no motor lakes that just got me chomping at the bit for some good ice!!!

If any one is interested I think I will be heading up that way for some good hardwater action this winter. I think the ice fishing will be awsome. My kids got into some nice beer bottle size perch.....the ol' man started bobber fishing with them and never got a bite:lol:, at least they had fun.

I say let's get a group together and plan a trip?


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Waters got to be cooling.....heh heh 

Harry


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

ficious said:


> Waters got to be cooling.....heh heh
> 
> Harry


I hope!!!

I pulled all the meat out of the freezer and sat in it the other day:lol::lol:


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

The other day I went and sat in my shanty. A couple of the decoys hanging in there started talking to me. "put me in the water, I want to go for a swim" They just kept repeating it until they were actualy singing it over and over. I had to get out of there and go hide in the house.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Screw this crap! Bring on winter! Can't do anything outside without leaving a sweat trail. 

Harry


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

ficious said:


> Screw this crap! Bring on winter! Can't do anything outside without leaving a sweat trail.
> 
> Harry


 
It's only gonna get worse Harry 
Just heard on the new this morning that the next 3 days are going to bring our first official "Heat Wave". So much for the lakes getting colder last week.

Cant wait myself!!!!!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Jay, you guys are outta your minds!


----------



## 2SloSHO (Jan 23, 2008)

Great minds think alike!

I was just going over a new shanty with my pops the other day while at work (asphalt)

BRING IT ON!


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Firefighter said:


> Jay, you guys are outta your minds!


 

Ya Ya....The heat doe's crazy things to me!!!!

But you know me....either in a stand over the ground or on the ice over a whole


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Gotta put some perch on ice soon....gills are dryin up. Gonna have to wait til the water firms up for good gills again. Heat was abusive today, likely worse tomorrow..........c'mon ice!

Harry


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

You bet ya Harry.....tasty little perchys on the ice.....mmmmmmmm good!!!!!

I like my crappie on ice as well!!!!!:corkysm55


----------



## catfishhunter (Jan 6, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

30 degrees and a 10 mile an hour wind sounds *REALLY* good right now........even if the fishin is slow

Harry


----------



## fishdog9 (Dec 29, 2006)

Ok well its good to know that im not the only one thinking about ice fishing... Heres the deal. I just opened a store on Morrison Lake (saranac) and I am planing on having Shanty rental. Kinda like being guided, transported, and fed. Please share any ideas that you might have, my target is for people who dont have the equipment or capability to go Ice fishing... or who ever... Thanks.. if you dont know where I am you can check out my web. www.lakesidestoremorrisonlake.webs.com
Thanks all...


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey FishDog....Checked out your site....looks like a nice little lake. You'll have to give us an ice report once a while this season

Good luck with the shanty rentals. Are you going to be putting out perminant shanty's for the year or will they be portable? 

Good luck with your new business!!!!!!!


----------



## fishdog9 (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks Blood,, I will give report this winter..... Im thinking a couple perminent & some portables...Its an awsome fishing lake, theres people who drive from as far as Saginaw wich about a good 2.5 hours to come Crappie fishing... Blue gill as well... Theres even some big walleye..oh and even some jumbo perch. Its a 365 acre Lake.. bass tournaments every week.,.. if you guys ever want a good road trip give me a call....thanks again..


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

ficious said:


> Time to share a dirty little secret.........*I use ice jigs all year*........there I said it!
> 
> Harry


Me to!! works great, everyone thinks im crazy! and i out fishem!! have been lossing alot of jigs, time to get some of the ficious jigs. any available or do we have to wait for ice time?


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

PM Sent.

Harry


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks! order made!! cant wait to try them out. I like to use ice jigs on my kids pole to, they always seem to tangle up with a hook and split shot. this works very well to cure that!


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Had some little patches of fog around the property tonight after the rain....reminded me of a slushy little trip out to one of my favorite little lakes at last ice last season........I CANT TAKE IT MUCH LONGER!!!!!


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Yup, gotta be coolin off. :coolgleam

Harry


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

Walked outside today and didnt sweat! almost time?? lol

ok, lets talk about new stuff! I picked up an automated tip-up, batt opperated that jigs itself... makes a lil noise, not sure how its going to work but i am being hopefull! thinking of getting my kids swim ring and giving it a go!! with some duct tape think i can make it happen :chillin:


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Northlyon....an automated tip up? Does it set the hook when triped? I know a few states do not allow the use of hook set tip ups, so if it does you might want to check into MI's regs., I'm not sure if MI allows them or not.

Have fun with it this year....always fun to try out a new toy


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

No, its not a hook set, it just jiggs it up and down 2-3". still free spools like a normal tip-up.


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Had one of my boy's school buddies over last night, it was like the second time the parents have really gotten together. Turns out the Dad just started ice fishing a few years ago.

Needless to say we were out in the barn tippin back a few beer's and I had all my gear out and set up for him. Popped up the shanty, got out the rods, tip ups and whatever, just more or less spent about an hour and half going thru all the gear with him.

Man I can't wait...


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

Lets see, beer, a barn and talkin' fish? whats better than that!!


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

*Sure could use ta chill my feet on some ice

Days are gettin shorter*

Harry


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

northlyon said:


> Lets see, beer, a barn and talkin' fish? whats better than that!!


 

Ice Fishin!!!!


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

I had to make a fast little trip up to my In-Laws place today near West Branch this morning. Got up there helped out my father-in-law for about an hour and then spent about an hour and half fishing off the dock.

Caught and released 3 pike and at least a dozen tasty little crappies......I like em better on ice

One of the pike would have been fun to pull up thru a hole. Im guessing he went about 33 or 34 inches....He's gonna have a chance to get that nice fat fall belly just before I slay him during the Hardwater season.


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

Pike sure are fun to catch on ice! to bad i didnt seal the deal last season  I have been seeing some nice slab crappies lately, cant seem to get them off the bottom!?! I will be back there on ice! Think i am going to make a sled to pull my shanty and gear.....


----------



## portagelaker (Mar 3, 2008)

I was out at the cross ***** this weekend, with all the big boats tied off, and ladies tanning in the sun. All I could think about was how weird that place looks without ice, and how bad I wished I was taking a freezing, life threating boat ride, climbing over the rock wall with 200 lbs of gear, and looking down at my 50 jumbos and an empty bottle of vodka. I love that place. Bring on winter.


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

portagelaker said:


> I was out at the cross ***** this weekend, with all the big boats tied off, and ladies tanning in the sun. All I could think about was how weird that place looks without ice, and how bad I wished I was taking a freezing, life threating boat ride, climbing over the rock wall with 200 lbs of gear, and looking down at my 50 jumbos and an empty bottle of vodka. I love that place. Bring on winter.


 Here! Here! I'll second that!


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

northlyon said:


> Pike sure are fun to catch on ice! to bad i didnt seal the deal last season  I have been seeing some nice slab crappies lately, cant seem to get them off the bottom!?! I will be back there on ice! Think i am going to make a sled to pull my shanty and gear.....


Give me a yell if you want some help with those slabs:lol:

Harry


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Looking foward to this winter also but I do have to admit the views can be much better at this time of year
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

portagelaker said:


> I was out at the cross ***** this weekend, with all the big boats tied off, and ladies tanning in the sun. All I could think about was how weird that place looks without ice, and how bad I wished I was taking a freezing, life threating boat ride, climbing over the rock wall with 200 lbs of gear, and looking down at my 50 jumbos and an empty bottle of vodka. I love that place. Bring on winter.


Thinking of ice in that situation would be my last thought, unless it was ice in a big rum & coke to sip on while watching the tans form.:evilsmile


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

I ordered another st croix ice rod today
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

N M Mechanical said:


> I ordered another st croix ice rod today
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I was thinking of doing that. picked up two for softwater, so much better than the cheepies im used to! lol


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

Alaska?.....


----------



## Snapper96 (Jul 24, 2010)

They have good rods!


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Who makes a lure like the hali's that glows good? Love using Harry's But in 70 fow takes a while for them to get to the bottom 
target fish perch


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

fishdog9 said:


> Thanks Blood,, I will give report this winter..... Im thinking a couple perminent & some portables...Its an awsome fishing lake, theres people who drive from as far as Saginaw wich about a good 2.5 hours to come Crappie fishing... Blue gill as well... Theres even some big walleye..oh and even some jumbo perch. Its a 365 acre Lake.. bass tournaments every week.,.. if you guys ever want a good road trip give me a call....thanks again..


Fishdog9......Why dont we try and set up a little ice fishing event this winter on your lake? Id be glad to help out! Let me know....


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Jay,

Here's my new little toy that'll see some Ice action this year...










Now your wild goose chases to back-country swamps that aren't even as deep as the snow we're plowing through will be a little more pleasant


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Firefighter said:


> Jay,
> 
> Here's my new little toy that'll see some Ice action this year...
> 
> ...


NICE!!!! At least now I wont have to carry you and all your gear cuz the snow is too deep. 

I'll take my licks for that trip!!! How many guys can drill a hole in the ice and post hole a new fence post at the same time!!!:lol:


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

anyone got any cool permanent shanty idea's?? I'd like to make a shanty this winter have a couple idea's but nothing solid yet. Id like the design to have a wood burning stove included. any pics guys thanks FFJ


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

N M Mechanical said:


> Who makes a lure like the hali's that glows good? Love using Harry's But in 70 fow takes a while for them to get to the bottom
> target fish perch


 
Try Harry`s "Glow Akwa`s" I fish Bradford and sometimes I`m 60'-70' down I use that on the bottom and a "glow bug eye" or "glow purple" above it, it does a decent job getting it back down quick. the only problem is the loose hook twisting, Harri remember we were talking about a fixed hook on some for a small run? Mike


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

fish fanatic jr. said:


> anyone got any cool permanent shanty idea's?? I'd like to make a shanty this winter have a couple idea's but nothing solid yet. Id like the design to have a wood burning stove included. any pics guys thanks FFJ


Nick just park the old man`s truck on the ice and put a hole in the passenger floor, ya got heat, radio and it`s easy to move if ya got to


----------



## IceJigger (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Sounds like a good time icejigger. I may have to get in on some of that action.

Ill also let a couple of buddies who fish LSC a lot who are not MS members know about it for ya.

Cant wait for the hardwater!!!!!!


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Just put in an order for some of Ficious' jig's....thanks Harry

Now I'm really gonna be getting pumped for some good hardwater action.
C'mon January!!!!! or hopefully mid December.

Hopefully October and November are good to me and we'll be eatin some jerky on the ice.


----------



## IceJigger (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey Guys, 

I'm looking for some signs of interest here...
Could you please give a yea or nay (post reply)? 

Not looking commitment, just a sounds good to me.

Thanks for responding, really appreciate it! 

````````````````````````````````````````
Thanks for helping get the word out blood trail.


----------



## fishdog9 (Dec 29, 2006)

blood trail said:


> Fishdog9......Why dont we try and set up a little ice fishing event this winter on your lake? Id be glad to help out! Let me know....


That would be great I could use some help.. I was kicking it around, and thought mid january or so would be good, then people can use there Quads....I would like to start planning it so that I can get it out there, well have to hook up someway or another and get it rolling... Thanks for offering....


----------



## IceJigger (Aug 22, 2008)

fishdog9 said:


> Thanks Blood,, I will give report this winter..... Im thinking a couple perminent & some portables...Its an awsome fishing lake, theres people who drive from as far as Saginaw wich about a good 2.5 hours to come Crappie fishing... Blue gill as well... Theres even some big walleye..oh and even some jumbo perch. Its a 365 acre Lake.. bass tournaments every week.,.. if you guys ever want a good road trip give me a call....thanks again..


 Is this what you're reffering to?


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

IceJigger said:


> Is this what you're reffering to?


Ya, that's it. He just opened a new store on the lake. I just thought a trip of some sort might be in order.


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

Sorry, think i missed something. what lake in what city is your store?


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

northlyon said:


> Sorry, think i missed something. what lake in what city is your store?


You didnt miss anything. His store is in post number 39 of this thread.

I dont know how to do multiple posts yet. So check out post 39, it has a link to his store and a pic of the lake.


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

The weather that's on the way for this weekend is what we need to start cooling the lakes down a bit. 

Before long we will be walking on water again!!!!

Think Im gonna try out the Ice Gator this year...gotta see if they are as good as Ive been hearing.


Safe Ice and Tight Lines.....Life is Good!!!!


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Looking to get a Nils this fall any one know where to get one before winter? Been looking on the web and have not found it yet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## km2278 (Jan 12, 2010)

I have also been looking and not found one yet. I believe it was cabelas or hotspot outdoors that had them, but they were also $30 or $40 more expensive than the places that were sold out of them.


----------

